# חתונה אורתודוקסית - בלי הרבנות



## stoochi (1/9/13)

חתונה אורתודוקסית - בלי הרבנות 
שלום לכולכן ומזל טוב  
מתנצלת מראש אם דובר כבר על הנושא, לא מצאתי משהו רלוונטי בחיפוש. 
בלי לחפור לכן יותר מדי (יש לכולכן חתונה על הראש, אפטר אול), אנחנו רוצים להתחתן, אבל בלי לעבור ברבנות.
כמובן שעשיתי כבר מחקר גוגל מקיף ואני מודעת לכל העניין של הרישום במשרד הפנים וכו', כרגע זה לא האישיו. מה שמעניין זה הטקס עצמו, שחשוב לנו שכן יהיה תקף הלכתית, למרות שאנחנו לא דתיים (אבל המשפחות שלנו כן). כן, מסתבר שלא צריך התערבות של גוף בירוקרטי משומן וציני כדי להתחתן בצורה יהודית-דתית אחרי הכל. גיליתי את זה לא מזמן ושמחתי הייתה רבה. 

אז למה אני מציקה לכן? משתי סיבות:
סיבה ראשונה, אם מישהי/ו כאן התחתן בפרוצדורה בסגנון הזה ו/או מתכנן לעשות כך - אשמח לשמוע חוויות / תובנות / מסקנות וכו'. 
ודבר שני, אם למישהו יש המלצה על רב שהוא גם בנאדם וגם לא יש ביקורת על הגוף הציני המתקרא הרבנות הראשית - אשמח לקבל פרטים פה או במסר. הבנתי שהנושא קצת רגיש ורבנים לא ששים להצהיר שהם מחתנים גם בפרטי כי הרבנות בהיסטריה על הנושא הזה, אז אני קצת חוששת לפנות ל"סתם" רבנים ולשאול. 

בקיצור, אשמח לעזרה...
תודה ושנה טובה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





נ.ב. 
במסגרת המחקר נתקלתי בכתבות מעניינות כמו זאת ו-זאת (למי שהנושא מעניין אותה).


----------



## stoochi (1/9/13)

*גם לא יש ביקורת = גם לו יש ביקורת. 
קורה...


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (1/9/13)

את מבינה שאם לא תתחתני דרך הרבנות 
אין מה שיגרום לכפיית גט במקרה צורך חס ושלום?

את רוצה להגיע למצב שאת נשואה מבחינה משפטית הלכתית, אבל מפסידה את האפשרות שאם חליליה יהיו גירושין מכוערים (טפו טפו חמסה חמסה) את תפסידי הרבה מיכולת ההתמודדות


אני יכול להעביר ביקורת על הרבנות מכאן ועד מחר אחר הצהריים, ואחר הכל אם את רוצה חתונה הלכתית אני מציע לעבור דרך הרבנות - אפשר כמובן צהר וכד'.
במצב הרגיל המגע עם הרבנות הוא מינימלי ומתמצה ברישום הנישואין לפני והחזרת הכתובה אחרי.

שוב,, אין כאן הגנה על הרבנות אלא עלייך: אם כבר נישואין הלכתיים אז אך ורק ברבנות

(ועוד אוסיף שיש סיכוי טוב שרבנים אורתודוקסיים שלא עוברים דרך הרבנות הם לא כוס התה שלך בשאר ההשקפות שלהם - מתנגדים למדינה ולחוקיה באופן כללי, מהכיוון הימני או מהכיוון החרדי)


----------



## PooKiPsiT (1/9/13)

תוכל לפרט יותר? 
למה הכוונה "אין מה שיגרום לכפיית גט?"

מה ההבדל בין טקס אורטודוכסי דרך הרבנות לבין טקס רפורמי (למשל) + טקס אזרחי בחו"ל לצורך רישום?


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (1/9/13)

אין לי הרבה זמן, אבל בקצרה 
אם הם מתחתנים כך הם לא יוכלו להירשם במשרד הפנים, ובמקרה של מריבה חס וחלילה אי אפשר יהיה לטפל בה באמצעים משפטיים (תחשבי על מישהו שמוכר דירה בלי לרשום עיסקה בטאבו)


----------



## stoochi (1/9/13)

למה להטעות? 
אפשר להירשם במשרד הפנים - נוסעים אחרי החתונה ומתחתנים בקפריסין והופ - יש רישום במשרד הפנים.
אפשר גם להירשם בביטוח לאומי כידועים בציבור, ואז יש את כל האמצעים המשפטיים לטפל בהכל. 

וציטוט מתוך אחת הכתבות:
"הבקיאות בהלכה הניבה טקסים נוספים המבטיחים הדדיות ומניעת קניין, כמו טקס "קידושי שטר", שבו נישאו לפני כשלוש שנים ידידה קורן ועמית גבריהו. שניהם דתיים. כסטודנטים לתלמוד הצליחו לבנות טקס הלכתי שאין בו קניין, ועיקרו חילופי מסמכים מחייבים (שטרות) הקובעים שורה של תנאים.
תנאי אחד הוא הימנעות מפנייה לרבנות הראשית, גם לא בעתיד. תנאי חשוב לא פחות, העשוי למנוע מצב עגינות, והמתבסס גם כן על מקור הלכתי, קובע כי אם בני הזוג לא יחיו יחד במשך 18 חודשים ברציפות, ניתן להפקיע את קשר הנישואים באמצעות זימון של שלושה חברים".
אני בטוחה שהרבה עגונות ומסורבות גט מיואשות שמסתובבות בינינו היו שמחות מאוד לנישואים כאלו.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (1/9/13)

זה די משעשע 
אם הם עשו קידושין בשטר, אז היה "קניין קידושין" (שאינו קניין במובן הפשוט) על ידי שטר במקום על ידי כסף (טבעת). או שלא היו קידושין או שהיה קניין

לגבי הסכם הפקעת הקידושין, בואי נגיד ואני מקווה שזה לא יקרה, שאני לא אחשוב שהיא נחשבת פנויה אם זה יתממש

שוב, אני בא עם הידיעות שלי ועם המחשבות שלי, ובהחלט לא ממקום של סמכות, ומציע מאד לא ללכת בדרך הזו


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (1/9/13)

ואם נרשמים בקפריסין 
אז חזרת לבית הדין הרבני בעניין הגירושין - ומה הרווחת?


----------



## stoochi (1/9/13)

תורת המשחקים 
במקום לערב את הגוף הזה בחיי פעם אחת בוודאות ואולי פעמיים במקרה של גירושין, אני מסתכנת בלהכניס אותו לחיי אולי פעם אחת במקרה של גירושין.  
(במקרה שלי אני מאמינה שלא אתחתן בקפריסין ולא אהיה רשומה במשרד הפנים אלא רק בביטוח לאומי כדי לא להכניס אותם לחיי בכלל, אבל נראה).


----------



## פיiנה (1/9/13)

הרווח הוא לא להתחתן דרך הרבנות 
הוכחת יהדות
ללכת להירשם + עדים
הדרכת כלות
מקווה
כתובה שבה קונים אותי
איסור על מתן טבעת לחתן

מבחינתי זה רווח די גדול.


----------



## stoochi (1/9/13)




----------



## PooKiPsiT (2/9/13)

תיקון קל 
לא קונים אותך בכתובה, אלא בטבעת. לפחות זה מה שלמדתי בשבוע האחרון. הקניה מתבצעת ע"י הקידוש ונתינת חפץ כלשהו ששווה כסף לכלה, ונהוג שהוא יהיה טבעת. הכתובה זה מסמך שאמור להגן על האשה.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (2/9/13)

תיקון חשוב - החתן לא קונה את הכלה 
והיא לא שייכת לו

"קניין" הקידושין היא הפעולה שבה הכלה מסכימה להינשא לחתן, ומחילה על עצמה את החובות המשפטיים הנובעים מזה - איסור על גברים אחרים והצורך בגירושין כדת


----------



## PooKiPsiT (2/9/13)

אשמח אם תוכל להסביר למה לכלה אסור לקדש 
את חתן.


----------



## stoochi (2/9/13)

קונים אותך בטבעת, 
הכתובה היא שטר הקניין. 
אם נלך לפי האנלוגיה המקסימה שניתנה כאן מקודם, אז זה אכן כמו רישום בטאבו, שבו בעל הנכס (במקרה שלנו, "הבעל") מתחייב להגן על הנכס, לשמור עליו, לתחזק אותו ולשלם קנס יציאה במידה והוא מתחרט.


----------



## פיiנה (2/9/13)




----------



## PooKiPsiT (1/9/13)

כמו שכתבו, אנשים בדר"כ מתחתנים בחו"ל ונרשמים 
כאלו שלא רוצים להירשם (ולפעמים גם כאלו שנרשמים) בדר"כ עושים ביניהם חוזה שמקיף את הנושאים האלו.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (1/9/13)

מצוין, אבל מי שמתחתן עם רב לא דרך הרבנות 
לא יירשם


----------



## stoochi (1/9/13)

תודה על הדאגה... 
אבל לא תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ממליצה לך בחום לקרוא את הכתבות שצירפתי להודעתי המקורית. שם תמצא תשובות לטענות שהעלית, כולל הטענה המופרכת של כפיית הגט. 
בכל אופן, הכוונה שלי לא הייתה לפתוח דיון בנושא או להתייעץ אם כדאי לנו ללכת בדרך הזאת. אנחנו ילדים גדולים ואת ההחלטה שלנו עשינו. מה גם שאני את החויה שלי עם הרבנות כבר עברתי לפני כמה שנים, ולא, הם לא עזרו לי בשום התמודדות בדרך לגט המיוחל, להיפך. אין שום סיבה שאתן להם שוב שליטה על החיים הפרטיים שלי אם יש לי אלטרנטיבה. ומסתבר שיש. 

התשובה שלך מראה את הפחד של הרבנים מדרך שהיא אחרת. נישואים הלכתיים לא חייבים להיות דרך הרבנות, בהנחה שאין עילה לפסילת החיתון, והגיע הזמן שעוד אנשים ידעו את זה. 
השאלות שלי היו ספציפיות, ואשמח לקבל תגובות רלוונטיות, במידה ויש... ואני שוב מודה לך על הדאגה הכנה.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (1/9/13)

אני מכיר את מה שכתב תומר 
ומזדהה במידה מסוימת עם מה שהוא כתב

אבל: ברוב הבעיות המקומיות אפשר לטפל בקלות (רב אדנותי, מדריכה חופרת וכד'), ודווקא אם את מתחתנת בצורה הלכתית, כלומר מקבלת על עצמך את מרות ההלכה בעניין הנישואין, אז הדעת נותנת שאת מקבלת על עצמך גם את ההלכה בעניין הגירושין, ובסופו של דבר ברוב המקרים המערכת פותרת בעיות (ושו, אני יכול להתחרות איתך בתלונות על המערכת)
אני יודע היטב שמבחינת ההלכה הנישואים לא חייבים להיות דרך הרבנות, ולא טענתי כך אפילו ברמז. אבל אני לא מחתן מחוץ למסגרת הרבנות, וכך גם כל הרבנים שאני מכיר, וזה לא בהכרח מתוך אהבת הרבנות, אלא מתוך הבנת הצורך ברבנות

בלכ מקרה התשובות שלי הן לא בהכרח לך אלא לאחרות ששוקלות ללכת בדרך כזו. עדיף מישהי לא נשואה מאשר נשואה כהלכה ולא דרך הרבנות


----------



## stoochi (1/9/13)

איבדת אותי סופית עם המשפט - 
"עדיף מישהי לא נשואה מאשר נשואה כהלכה ולא דרך הרבנות". 
מי שמך להחליט מה עדיף עבור מישהו? היהדות וההלכה היא לא נחלתם הפרטית של הרבנות על שלל רבניה. תתפלאו. יש עוד דרכים, לא רק דרככם ולא רק השקפת עולמכם היא הקיימת. 
ואני כותבת את הדברים בתור אחת שגדלה במשפחה חרדית לאומית, לא חילונית. אני מכירה את ההלכה היטב, האמן לי. 
משפטים כאלה שנאמרים על ידי רבנים שכמותך המעידים על התנשאות ויהירות הם אלה שמרחיקים אותי ואת חבריי מהמוסדות המקובעים האלה ומשליחיהם.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (1/9/13)

חס וחלילה, אני לא מחליט, רק אומר את דעתי 
לא מבין את ההתנפלות הזו. אני מביע את דעתי, ומקווה שבאופן לא מתלהם


----------



## stoochi (1/9/13)

אני לא מתנפלת, מתנצלת אם כך הובן. 
אני פשוט כבר שבעה מהאדונות הזאת, סלח לי שזה יצא עליך, המשפטים שלך פשוט מגלמים את כל מה שנתקלתי בו לאורך חיי וגורם לי לרצות לדפוק את הראש בקיר ושוב ושוב. 
אני מנסה להבין, מדוע במידה ושני בני הזוג אינם פסולי חיתון וראויים להתחתן - מדוע עדיף שהם לא יהיו נשואים על פני זה שיהיו נשואים כהלכה ולא דרך הרבנות?


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (1/9/13)

בגלל הגירושין, וזו הנקודה שלי לאורך כל הדרך 
סליחה אם זה יישמע לך כמו משל של הרבנית מהדרכת הכלות, אבל להתחתן בלי להירשם (בנישואין הלכתיים) זה כמו לקנות דירה בלי לרשום אותה בטאבו. מה תוכיחי ואיך תצליחי אם יהיה צורך? (הפקידים בטאבו עוד יותר גרועים...)

יש בעיה עמוקה כזו בארה"ב. בני זוג מתחתנים, אכן, בלי שום רישום. לאחר כמה שנים רבים ומתגרשים בהליך האזרחי, ואחד מבני הזוג לא מוכן לשתף פעולה עם ההליך ההלכתי של גט. נוצרים ממזרים, נוצרות עגונות, חבל.

אם חשוב ההליך ההלכתי אז לדעתי צריך לחרוק שיניים ולעשות אותו ברבנות
אם לא - אז מילא.

ושוב, שכל חייך יהיו דבש ושושנים ושלא יקרה בהם שום דבר רע חס וחלילה מעתה ועד עולם...


----------



## stoochi (1/9/13)

חשבתי שכבר סגרנו את הפינה הזאת... 
בכל אופן, בוא נסכים שאנחנו לא מסכימים, ואאחל גם לך חיים מלאי אושר.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (1/9/13)

פספסתי משהו כאן... 
אם אין שום רישום, למה צריך לתת גט? למה ממזרים?
האשה רשומה כרווקה, לא?


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (1/9/13)

אבל היא נשואה כדת משה וישראל! 
הרי היא התחתנה על פי ההלכה! אין לי ספק שהנישואין תקפים (אפשר אולי קצת לפקפק בזה), והרישום עצמו באמת לא משנה מבחינת ההלכה... 
על כן צריך לתת גט ובהעדרו ילדים מאיש אחר יהיו ממזרים


----------



## PooKiPsiT (1/9/13)

אבל הרבנות לא מכירה בטקס, לא? 
אם הרבנות מכירה בטקס למה שהזוג לא יוכל להירשם בנשוי?


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (1/9/13)

אבל בזה אני מסכים עם stoochi.. 
מבחינת ההלכה הם נשואים כראוי

מה שחסר הוא הרישום ברבנות

לכן במקרה של פרידה יש צורך בגט כשר, שהרבנות לא תסדר מפני שהם לא רשומים בה


----------



## yael rosen (1/9/13)

שאלות 
1. אם הם יהיו נשואים כדת וכדין - למה המדינה לא מכירה בזה? (או - למה חלים עלינו רק חלק מהדברים?) -> אפקט הפרדוקס...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. להבנתי הסכם משפטי סוגר את בעיית ה"גירושים המכוערים", לא?


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (1/9/13)

אני חוזר למשל הדירה והטאבו 
למה המדינה לא אוהבת מכירת דירה בלי רישום בטאבו?


הסכם טוב למניעת עגינות יפתור את הבעיה ברוב המקרים, כך עושים בארה"ב. 

שוב, אני מאד בעד הרבה שינויים ברבנות. מצד שני אני מאד בעד רבנות ממלכתית וגם רישום נישואים  ממלכתי.
ובעיקר, כמובן שאני לא בא כאן או בכל מקום לכפות את דעתי אלא רק להביע אותה


----------



## yael rosen (1/9/13)

אם כך... 
שתרשום בטאבו גם אותנו. 
ההחלטה היא שלה והיא זו שיוצרת את הבעיה
אבל - אנחנו כנראה לא נסכים לעולם


----------



## PooKiPsiT (1/9/13)

מתנצלת מראש אם השאלות חוזרות...אני באמת לא 
מבינה מה זה אומר שאין רישום ברבנות אבל כן צריך לתת גט?
בשביל מה צריך לתת גט אם אין רישום ברבנות? כלומר, מאיפה הרבנות תדע בכלל שהם התחתנו כהלכה אם אין שום רישום? 

המשפטים האלו נשמעים לי כאילו סותרים אחד את השני.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (1/9/13)

מפני שההלכה והתורה לא שייכים לרבנות 
היא רוצה להתחתן כדת משה וישראל, וכך היא מתחתנת. לכן אם היא מתגרשת היא צריכה גט.


מה שהרישום ברבנות נותן זה מסגרת ביורוקרטית וחוקית-במדינת ישראל, אבל הם נשואים כהלכה גם בלי רישום.

בכל מקרה, בקהילות ישראל תמיד עשו רישום נישואין, והשתדלו לעקוב אחריו. במדינת ישראל עשו את זה בצורה ממלכתית, כמו שעשו צבא, מערכת חינוך  וכל השאר


----------



## רגע33 (2/9/13)

הרבנות לא תדע וגם לא צריך גט, מזה הם פוחדים 
מי שמשתייך לזרם האורתודוכסי לא מעוניין שזוגות יהיו נשואים על פי ההלכה ויפרדו לאחר מכן ללא גט וזה כולל אגב גם את הגירסה הנחמדה של הרבנות, צוהר. עקרונית אם לא תקבלי גט ויוולדו לך ילדים נוספים הם יחשבו לממזרים ולא יוכלו להינשא באמצעות הרבנות. יש הרבה אנשים שזה לא ממש מטריד אותם אבל את הממסד האורתדוכסי מצב כזה מאוד מטריד כי הוא נוגד את תפיסת עולמם ההלכתית. וגם אם לא נעים להודות בזה, ככל שיותר יהודים לא יינשאו באמצעותם, מדובר בהפסד של משרות, כסף וכוח פוליטי, מצב שהם לא מעוניינים בו אם כי הם מנסים להסוות את המניע הברור הזה בכל מיני אמירות יותר נעימות על מסורת ואחידות העם. 

מכיוון שזה לחלוטין אינטרס של האורתודוכסים שהדברים יתנהלו על פי דרכם והאינטרס שלהם לא עולה בקנה אחד עם הרצון של חלק הולך וגדל מהיהודים גם בישראל וגם מחוצה לה, הם מנסים לשכנע גם את מי שזה ממש לא נוגע לו ולא מעניין אותו שזה חשוב גם לו.  במקביל מנסים לכפות את זה בכל מיני דרכים, כולל באמצעות חקיקה . הם יודעים שבכל שנה האחוז שבוחרים באלטרנטיבות הולך וגדל, הם מנסים למנוע את הסחף. 

וסליחה מראש לכבוד הרב אבל הדיבורים על "עזרת הרבנות בכפיית גט" די מעוררים גיחוך אצל כל מי שמכיר את התהליך הזה. האופן בו הרבנות לקחת את הרעיון של הנישואים היהודיים ועיוותה אותם לדמוי חתונה קתולית שרק המוות יפריד בינינו היא הכל חוץ מ"סיוע". העובדה שהמצב הזה קיים ושנותנים משקל לשאלת "מי אשם" ומי בגד ואיך ולמה וכמה והאם קיימת יחסי מין עם בעלך וכמה פעמים בחודש וכל מיני עניניים אינטימיים זוגיים שמקומם ממש לא בבית דין - הוא שמעודד את הכיעור והגועל נפש בגירושים. עד שלא יקום המנהיג הרחוני האמיץ וישים קץ לפארסה הזאת של זוגות שנשואים רק על הנייר במשך עשורים, אין מה לדבר על הרבנות כגוף שמסייע.


----------



## stoochi (2/9/13)

ונאמר אמן


----------



## Another Girl (2/9/13)




----------



## ויקי123 (2/9/13)




----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (2/9/13)




----------



## פיiנה (2/9/13)




----------



## הרבאחיהוד (3/9/13)

נניח שמתחתנים בלי הרבנות 
אבל מי שמתחתן על פי ההלכה - לא יתגרש על פי ההלכה?
איזה היגיון זה?


אגב, במצב שבשנה האחרונה התגרשו 30,000 זוגות במדינת ישראל זה די מגוחך לדבר על חתונה קתולית


----------



## רגע33 (3/9/13)

כבוד הרב, גם אתה יודע שההלכה לא = רבנות 
(אני מקווה שזה בסדר לפנות אלייך כך, אין לי כוונה להעליב). כפי שאתה יודע שבשביל חתונה על פי ההלכה אין כל צורך ברבנות,  אתה גם יודע אפשר למצוא פתרונות הלכתיים גם לסוגית הגט, זה לא קורה מסיבות פוליטיות, לא בגלל שאין פתרונות סבירים במסגרת ההלכה. 

יהודים קיימו את ההלכה הרבה מאוד דורות והתגרשו על פי ההלכה הרבה מאוד דורות, והכל בלי הרבנות. הרבנות במתכונתה הנוכחית והכוחנית היא אפיזודה נקודתית ומקומית שקיימת בסך הכל דורות ספורים ורק בישראל. אפילו לא כל היהודים בישראל רואים בה סמכות רוחנית ומקימים לעצמם השגחת כשרות נפרדת ורישום נישואים נפרד. שלא לדבר אפילו על מליוני היהודים שחיים מחוץ לישראל שבכלל לא כפופים למרותה. הם לא נישאים ומתגרשים על פי ההלכה רק כי אין להם את הרבנות? נו, באמת. אפשר להגיע לפתרון מתקבל על הדעת, צריך רק להסכים לוותר קצת על הכוח והכסף ולהפסיק את הנסיונות לכפות ולדרוס כל השקפת עולם אחרת. 

אני מחכה בכליון עיניים ליום בו זה יהיה מגוחך להשוות חתונה יהודית לחתונה קתולית. אבל כל עוד הליכי גירושים יכולים להמשך עשורים, כל עוד קיימות ולו עגונה אחת או מסורבת גט, כל עוד בית הדין הרבני מאפשר ואף מעודד בגישתו מצב בו הליך הגירושים מערב חיטוט מכוער בחדר המיטות של הבני הזוג, כל עוד הרצון להיפרד ולא לנשאר נשואים לנצח מאפשר לצד אחד לסחוט את השני לוותר על זכויותיו  - ההשואה במקומה עומדת. 

זה לא חדש שהממסד הרבני האורתודוכסי מתכחש לבעיה שקיימת ושהוא יצר באוזלת ידו. במקום לעצום עיניים עליו לפעול נמרצות לפתרון. צהר זה לא פתרון, צהר זה ניסיון להמשיך ולהנציח את הקלקול, להתמיק את הגלולה כפי שכתבה כאן מישהי. אני לא מתיימרת להיות בעלת ידע נרחב כמוך בהלכה, לגמרי קטונתי.  אני מכירה בכך שמי שהוסמך כרב בקיא ממני לאין שעור בעניינים אלה. אבל בכל זאת, רבים מתעמקים קצת ולומדים ולו מעט את הנושא וברור לכל כי יכלו למצוא גם פתרון הלכתי לעניין העגונות. אבל זה לא קורה משיקולים פוליטיים וכי אין הנהגה רוחנית מספיק אמיצה כדי לשים קץ למצב. אם זה היה עניין של בחירה, זה לא היה כל כך משנה. ברגע שמנסים לחייב את כולם ללכת באותו מסלול, אז זה נהיה עניין קריטי.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (3/9/13)

אבל זה מה שאמרתי 
קודם כל תחסכי את ה"כבוד הרב" (באמת...)

שנית, אני שוב חוזר ואומר, לא צריך בהכרח רבנות, אבל מי שמקפיד להתחתן *כהלכה *צריך להקפיד להתגרש* כהלכה* (חס וחלילה חמסה חמסה). בהערות שמעלי הובעה ההנחה שמי שלא מתחתן ברבנות לא צריך להתגרש כהלכה. ברור שזה לא המצב, אלא: *מי שמתחתן כהלכה צריך להתגרש כהלכה (ואף מילה על הרבנות)*

אחת משתיים: מי שמעריך את החוק ההלכתי עד כדי שהוא מחפש *דווקא* רב אורטודוקסי שיסדר את קידושיו, חייב להבין שהוא יצטרך למצוא לו רב שיסדר גירושין במקרה הצורך (זה יהיה הרבה יותר קשה...).
מי שרוצה לנצל את המודל של לא לעבור ברבנות כדי שבמקרה של פרידה כל אחד ילך לדרכו עשוי לגרום מכשולים הלכתיים רבים, ולמה? עדיף במקרה כזה פתרון אזרחי.

לגבי ההסטוריה: בכל קהילה בעולם היה רישום נישואין, ומי שביצע את הנישואין היה רב הקהילה או מישהו מטעמו. במקרה של סרבנות גט או עגינות היה מאמץ אזורי ואפילו בינלאומי למצוא פתרון, גם בדרכי כפיה
במאתיים השנים האחרונות עם ירידת כחם של הקהילות זה קצת נפגע.

במדינת ישראל הוענק כח הרישום לרבנות הראשית. עם כח רב מגיע הפתח לשחיתות , לשתלטנות ולבירוקרטיה ובכל אלה צריך לטפל, אבל אני עומד על דעתי שמי שרוצה להתחתן כהלכה צריך לעבור דרך הממסד.
צהר בהחלט עובד עם הממסד, אך מנסה לטפל בבעיות שאתן ואני מדברים עליהם



אגב, תבדקו לגבי סרבנות גט בחו"ל, בנישואין אזרחיים וכד'. אומנם יש פתח יציאה חד צדדי, שאינו קיים אצלינו, אבל התהליך הוא במקרים רבים מכוער, יקר, וממושך. בשום מערכת נישואים לא ממהרים לעודד גירושים תוך יום בלי הסכמה. (גירושים בהסכמה מסתיימים גם בארץ בתוך יום). לכן אין לדעתי מקום למשפט כמו "כל עוד בית הדין הרבני מאפשר ואף מעודד בגישתו מצב בו הליך הגירושים מערב חיטוט מכוער בחדר המיטות של הבני הזוג, כל עוד הרצון להיפרד ולא לנשאר נשואים לנצח מאפשר לצד אחד לסחוט את השני לוותר על זכויותיו  - ההשואה במקומה עומדת" - זה לא רק אצל היהודים והקתולים.

כל טוב


----------



## רגע33 (3/9/13)

אם עדיף פתרון אזרחי, איה הוא? 
אתה עומד על דעתך שמי שרוצה פתרון הלכתי חייב לעבור דרך הממסד, אבל זו דעה שאין לה שום אחיזה מעבר לעובדה שהמצב הפוליטי מאפשר המשך העיוות הזה. 
ולצערי אני מכירה מספיק אנשים שעברו הלךי גירושים גם בישראל וגם בחו"ל ופשוט אין מה להשוות. גם כשאין הסכמה, הצדדים חופשיים להמשיך בחייהם ולהקים משפחות חדשות ואפשרויות הסחיטה והכיעור הן פשוט רחוקות שנות אור ממה שקורה כאן בארץ.


----------



## SimplyMe1 (4/9/13)

נכון מאוד, מחזקת כול מילה


----------



## stoochi (1/9/13)

זה בדיוק היופי הזה שדיברנו עליו. 
הרבנות לא מכירה כביכול בטקס, כי אם היא תכיר בו אז פתאום יגלו שאפשר להיות נשואים כדת משה וישראל גם בלעדיה. ואז, היא תאבד שליטה (וכסף). 
בדיעבד, הטקס הזה תקף וזוג יכול להיות נשוי גם בלי לעבור דרך הרבנות, בלי לשלם לה אגורה ובלי לעבור מסכת השפלות במקרה הרע או סתם זלזול באורח החיים שלך במקרה הטוב. אפשר גם אחרת. 
ובלי להמעיט מחשיבותו של הרב האדום, שאני בטוחה שהוא אדם נחמד ומקסים כמו הרבה רבנים (בלי ציניות) - לקבל הסברים ועצות על חתונה שלא ברבנות מרב אורתודוקסי שמחתן דרך הרבנות, זה כמו לבקש המלצה על הוט מנציג מכירות של יס.


----------



## stoochi (1/9/13)

ושוב מתנצלת מראש אם נראה שאני מתלהמת... 
הכל בחיוך.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (1/9/13)

אני לא חושב שאת צודקת 
אני הסברתי מספר פעמים מה מפסידים כשלא עוברים דרך הרבנות


ולא נתתי אף עצה ביחס לנישואין שלא דרך הרבנות, רק עצות ביחס לנישואין כן דרך הרבנות...


----------



## yael rosen (1/9/13)

אין שום בעיה לא להיות רשומים 
אפשר להיות מוכרים בציבור, ו/או לחתום על חוזה משפטי אזרחי שמאגד את הזכויות שלכם זו עם זה
הדבר היחיד שאולי יכול להוות בעיה, הוא נישואי הילדים שלכם דרך הרבנות (אם הם יירצו בכך), ועל כך שווה אולי לברר, אם חשוב לכם העניין.
לא צריך לטוס להתחתן בחו"ל (אלא אם רוצים בכך) כי גם נישואים כאלו נרשמים ברבנות - אך שווה כי בכל זאת הטקס לא נעשה דרכם.
הסיבה היחידה שאני מצליחה לחשוב עליה למה כן כדאי להיות רשומים במשרד הפנים כנשואים הוא רק מצב בו תרצו לקבל אזרחות חיצונית על בסיס האזרחות של אחד מכם. אז תבקש המדינה המארחת תוקף נישואים מהמדינה שלכם (קרי ישראל). חוץ מזה - אפשר לחיות ללא הרישום וכותרת ה"נשואה" בתעודת הזהות אלא כידועים בציבור עם חוזה משפטי תקף. זה עניין של בחירה, רצון וצורך ספציפי. 

להבנתי אתם צריכים לברר מה הדברים שחשובים לכם יותר מהכל לגבי הטקס והסטטוס שלכם - ולכל סט של רצונות וצרכים יש דרך לעשות זאת - החל מטקס אורטודוקסי, קונסרבטיבי, רפורמי או אזרחי וסטטוס נשוי/ידועה בציבור/רווקה תחת חוזה שמעדן זכויות וחובות.

בהצלחה


----------



## רגע33 (2/9/13)

מסכימה עם כל מילה שלך בשרשור 
נישואין כדת וכדין שלא נערכו דרך הרבנות לא נרשמים מסיבות פוליטיות. רוצים שנשכח שיהודים התחתנו במשך אלפי שנים ואינספור דורות בלי שום רבנות, אבל אנחנו זוכרים. והם עדיין עושים זאת בכל שאר מדינות העולם, רק בישראל מנהלים את זה בצורה כוחנית ותוך כפייה של מנהגים שלא רלבנטיים לרבבות. הרבנות היא גוף פוליטי שאמור לספק שירותי דת אבל אין לה שום מונופול על היהדות.


----------



## butwhy (1/9/13)

את אפילו לא צריכה רב. בשביל חתונה כדת משה 
וישראל צריך, ככל הידוע לי, טבעת, שני עדים, ושבן זוגך ישים לך את הטבעת על האצבע ויגיד "הרי את מקודשת לי..." מתוך כוונה של שניכם להינשא.
לחלופין, את יכולה לפנות לרבנים רפורמים - היו הרבה המלצות בעבר בפורום.
אגב, אם הכוונה היא להימנע לחלוטין מעול הרבנות, במקרה של גירושין (חס וחלילה), עדיין צריך לעבור דרכם, גם אם לא התחתנת דרכם. גם מי שנישא בחו"ל (כמוני) בכוונה שלא להיות כפוף למרות הרבנות. גם ידועים בציבור שיש להם ילדים ובמודע לא התחתנו. יופי שכזה.


----------



## stoochi (1/9/13)

אני יודעת, 
הרב הוא יותר בשביל ה-"show". חשוב לנו שהמשפחות שלנו ירגישו בנוח עם הטקס, ולכן הרצון לרב אורתודוקסי דווקא. 
לגבי הגירושין, גם את זה בדקתי, ויש אפשרות לנישואים שמבוססים על ההסכמה שלאף אחד מבני הזוג אסור לפנות לרבנות בשום שלב. זאת במידה ולא נתחתן גם בחו"ל ולכן גם לא נהיה רשומים במשרד הפנים, ואז פשוט נפריד כוחות. בתקווה שזה לא יקרה, כמובן.... 
וכן, היופי של הרבנות מוכר לי היטב. תודה


----------



## PooKiPsiT (1/9/13)

מה עם רב אורתודוכסי מודח? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני לא בטוחה מה קורה איתו היום, אבל יש את יוסי בן הרוש ששללו לו את הרשיון כי הוא היה מחתן בלי להקפיד על כל הכללים ובמקומות לא כשרים וכו'. היום הבנתי שהוא עדיין עושה טקסים אבל הרבנות כמובן לא מכירה בו.


----------



## stoochi (1/9/13)

נשמע מעניין, 
אבדוק את הנושא  תודה!


----------



## liljack (1/9/13)

בן הרוש 
יוסי בן הרוש ממשיך לעשות טקסים. 
הייתי בכמה טקסים שערך, גם כן אצל חברים שהתחתנו דרכו ולא דרך הרבנות. 
מאד מנוסה, עושה חופה מאד יפה לשביעות רצון הקהל הדתי והחילוני.

תסתכלי בקרדיטים, יש פה מישהי שהתחתנה במאי או ביוני במוצ"ש והוא חיתן אותם.


----------



## stoochi (1/9/13)

תודה! 
האמת היא שקצת נבהלתי ממה שמצאתי עליו בגוגל, אבל אני מניחה שכשמנסים להשחיר פנים של מישהו זו לא משימה מסובכת בעידן הגוגל.
בחיפושים בפורום עצמו עולה תמונה קצת שונה וחיובית, אני אמשיך להתקדם בכיוון. תודה רבה!


----------



## Grace612 (3/9/13)




----------



## yael rosen (1/9/13)

מותר להמליץ? 
אנחנו חווינו דילמה דומה - בן זוגי רצה טקס יהודי אבל בשום פנים ואופן לא רצינו שום דבר עם הרבנות
מצאנו את שחיפשנו דרך הרבנות הקונסרבטיבית ורב מדהים ומלא אהבה, שעד היום חרוט בליבנו ואשר חיתן אותנו על פי ההלכה
ההבדל היחיד בין הטקסים הוא בערך השוויוני שמביא איתו הטקס הקונסרבטיבי
כלומר, הכל על פי ההלכה אבל המנהגים האורטודוקסיים של עליונות הגבר לא מהווים חלק מהטקס.
קראי עוד פה:
http://www.masorti.org.il/
ואם תרצי המלצה של הרב עצמו (נמצא ברעננה) - אל תהססי לבקש


----------



## stoochi (1/9/13)

בטח שמותר  
אשמח גם לקבל המלצה על הרב! (פה או במסר, לא מכירה מספיק טוב את הנהלים בנושא...)


----------



## yael rosen (1/9/13)

מיסררתי לך את הפרטים


----------



## stoochi (1/9/13)




----------



## ימיממה (1/9/13)

למה לא צהר?


----------



## stoochi (1/9/13)

צהר מחתנים רק דרך הרבנות.


----------



## ימיממה (1/9/13)

מה זאת אומרת? הם לא גוף נפרד? 
אני אישית התחתנתי בחתונה אזרחית בלי להירשם בשום מקום...


----------



## אנדי120 (1/9/13)

הם הגוף המתווך בין הרבנות לזוג 
את פונה אליהם והם מארגנים לך את כל הטפסים שצריכים לחתום עליהם ומוסרים לך פרטים בקשר לשאר הטפסים שצריכים למלא, אבל כל הטפסים האלו מגיעים בסופו של דבר אל הרבנות... 
ההבדל בין השניים הוא שצהר יותר סובלניים עם זוגות חילוניים שלא בהכרח מחוברים לדת, ולכן הם גם משתדלים לבוא יותר לקראת הזוג- הרבנים יותר "קלילים" ואפילו דרכת הכלות הפכה להדרכת זוגות (מקווה שאני לא מטעה אף אחד בקשר לפרט האחרון)


----------



## orangeada (2/9/13)

הדרכת זוגות דרכם- לבחירה, אבל זה נחמד ביותר


----------



## רגע33 (2/9/13)

צהר מאוד רוצים שיחשבו שהם גוף נפרד. אבל הם לא 
והם גם משתייכים לזרם האורתודוכסי כך שההבדלים בינן לבין הרבנות הם בניואנסים. אם הרבנות באמת היתה מעוניינת בפלורליזם ולכבד השקפות עולם שונות ומגווונות, גם רבנים קונסרבטיביים ורפורמיים היו רשאים לחתן. צהר היא פשרה מבחינתם, דרך לנסות ולמנוע את המשך הזליגה של זוגות לאפשרויוות שיותר קרובות לאורח החיים של חלק עצום מהאוכלוסייה בישראל.


----------



## אנדי120 (2/9/13)

אני לא רואה את זה בתור דבר רע 
שלרגע לא יובן לא נכון- אני והרבנות לא חברים טובים בכלל והלוואי ולא הייתי צריכה להתחתן דרך הרבנות. לכן זה טוב שיש גוף כמו צהר, שכן יכול להמתיק את הגלולה המרה לאנשים שמה לעשות, בן הזוג שלהם רוצה להתחתן ברבנות


----------



## פיiנה (2/9/13)

יש אנשים שמסוגלים להתפשר על צהר 
אבל לא על רבנות ללא תיווך צהר.
אלמלא צהר, האנשים האלו היו מדירים את רגליהם מהרבנות. ככל שזוגות רבים יותר אינם עוברים דרך הרבנות, אנחנו מתקרבים למיסוד חתונה אזרחית בישראל.


----------



## Another Girl (2/9/13)

בהחלט 
צהר מציגה אשליית שווא שהבחירה בה היא בחירה "חופשית" ו"מתקדמת" יותר. היא לא. זה כמו להכניס לך את הרבנות מהדלת האחורית. סוג של "ויזלון".
לטעמי אם אנחנו רוצים להתחיל לצעוד לכיוון של חתונה אזרחית חוקית בישראל כל המתחתנים שלא מעוניינים להכניס את הרבנות אל הנישואים שלהם צריכים  להתחיל לקבל החלטות אמיצות (יודעת שזה קשה, וחוכמה גדולה מצידי להגיד את זה כי אני עוד לא שם) ופשוט לחפש אלטרנטיבות אחרות.


----------



## אנדי120 (2/9/13)

אני ממש לא מסכימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני לא חושבת שצהר מציגים אשליות כמו בחירה חופשית ומתקדמת יותר. זה פשוט בסך הכל קצת אחרת. הם לא מדלגים על הדרכת כלות\זוגות וגם לא על מקווה, גם שם צריכים להביא עדים וגם שם צריך להביא את כל המסמכים לנישואים... זה לא שום דבר אחר מקצת קוסמטיקה, אבל הם גם לא מנסים להציג את זה אחרת. אם תכנסי לאתר שלהם תוכלי לראות שבכל מקום שהם רק יכולים הם כותבים על כך שהארגון מחוייב למסורת ולהלכה היהודית והם לא מתיימרים להיות שום דבר אחר חוץ מגוף מתווך... 
אני מאוד מסכימה עם העובדה שאנשים צריכים להדיר את רגליהם מהרבנות ומצהר על מנת לקדם את הנישואים האזרחיים, אבל נראה לי שיקח הרבה מאוד זמן עד שזה יקרה. כי לצערנו או לשמחתנו, המדינה הזאת היא מדינה יהודית ודמוקרטית, וכל עוד המרכיב היהודי קיים, לא נראה לי שתהיה אלטרנטיבה. 
אני מאוד מקווה בשבילך שבן הזוג שלך לא יגיד לך יום אחד "להתחתן במקום שהוא לא הרבנות לא מרגיש לי כמו נישואים" או שהוא לא יהיה מסורתי מאוד (כמו במקרה שלי), ושתוכלי למצוא את האלטרנטיבה שתיהי שלמה איתה, מבלי להתפשר על דברים...


----------



## רגע33 (3/9/13)

זה לא יקח הרבה זמן, זה כבר מתרחש 
כבר היום מדברים על קרוב ל- 20 אחוז מהזוגות שלא נישאים דרך הרבנות או לא נישאים כלל במובן ה"מסורתי" של העניין. לפעמים זה קורה דווקא בגלל עקשנות מיותרת של הממסד הדתי לא לאפשר שום פתרון שהוא לא אורתודוכסי. לפעמים מדובר באנשים שהם לא יהודים מספיק לדעת הרבנות וכך נוצר מצב שמאות אלפי אזרחים שעובדים, משלמים מיסים, מכבדים את חוקי המדינה, משרתים בצבא ולוקחים חלק פעיל במרקם החברתי הישראלי - נשארים בלי שום פתרון חוקי למיסוד היחסים שלהם. מצב כזה יעלה על הדעת רק במדינת דת נחשלת וזה לא פלא שיותר ויותר ישראלים מצביעים ברגליים נגד המשך האיוולת.


----------



## פיiנה (3/9/13)

גם בן הזוג שלי תכנן לעבור ברבנות 
אבל הבהרתי לו שאין סיכוי. אני לא יכולה לבגוד בכל מה שאני מאמינה בו, ובטח שלא באחד הימים החשובים בחיי.

אני לא טמאה, הקול שלי אינו ערווה, אני לא רכוש של אף אחד - ואני לא אשתף פעולה עם מי שחושב אחרת.

נישאתי בטקס רפורמי, מרגש ושיוויוני. לצערי המדינה לא מכירה בו, אבל זה רק מקנה לי עוד הזדמנות ללבוש שוב שמלה יפה, ולהתחתן בפראג.


----------



## אנדי120 (3/9/13)




----------



## Another Girl (3/9/13)

בין אם זה מכוון ובין אם לא 
זה הלך הרוח שהיא משדרת. משהו שהוא כביכול מגשר, אבל בתכלס מביא אותך בדיוק לאותו מקום.

לגבי ההערה האחרונה שלך - במקרה שלי זו לא בעיה כי אנחנו באותה דעה בעניין, ואני מקווה שבבוא היום זה יוותר בעינו. אבל אני רוצה לחשוב שהיו לי את תעצומות הנפש להתעקש על העניין הזה, שכל כך עקרוני מבחינתי.

ושאלה אחת קטנה, ברשותך: למה כשהתעוררה מחלוקת כל כך מהותית ביניכם בנושא כל כך חשוב, איכשהו היה לשניכם הגיוני שאת זו שתיכנע ולא להפך?


----------



## אנדי120 (3/9/13)

כמו שאמרתי קודם, הקשר שלי איתו מאוד מורכב 
בגלל העובדה שהוא על סף הדתי ואני אתאיסטית. יש דברים שאני יודעת שאני יכולה לוותר עליהם ביום יום ויש דברים שאני לא , כי הוא בגלל האמונה שלו לא יכול לוותר עליהם. אני, לדוגמא, יכולה "להתפשר" ולאכול בכלים כשרים בבית שלנו, אבל הוא לא. הוא מאוד בא לכיווני ואני מאוד באה לכיוונו. הוא אף פעם לא יגיד לי מה לאכול ואיך לאכול, אבל הוא כן יבקש ממני להפריד כלים בבית שלנו. הוא לעולם לא יגיד לי לא לעבוד בשבת ואני לעולם לא אבקש ממנו להפסיק להתפלל בבוקר. 
ואחרי ההקדמה הארוכה, החלטתי שאני רוצה להתחתן איתו ולמסד את החיים שלי איתו. ברגע שהוא הציע נישואין אחרי 6 שנים, בדקתי את האופציה של להתחתן במקום שהוא לא ברבנות. הבנתי מהר מאוד שזה לא אפשרי, כי הוא בגלל האמונות שלו מרגיש שהוא לא יכול להתחתן בשום מקום אחר חוץ מהרבנות. זאת אומרת, אין לו בעיה להתחתן איתי בחו"ל בכל מקום שרק ארצה, אבל כדי שהוא ירגיש שיש לנישואין האלו תוקף, הוא צריך להתחתן ברבנות. עשיתי עם עצמי הרבה חושבים אחרי שהסכמתי להתחתן ברבנות... הגעתי למסקנה שאני רוצה שהבנאדם הזה יהיה בעלי ושיתנהג כמו בעלי וכאן עלי לבוא לכיוונו. בניגוד לכמה בנות כאן שרואות את הכניסה במוסד הרבנות כדבר משפיל ומבזה, אני לא בוחרת להסתכל על זה ככה. אני גם לא בוחרת לראות את זה בתור "כניעה". זה עניין של פשרות שעושים בחיים, ומבחינתי זה לא היה מספיק מהותי בשביל שאני אעשה על זה כזה טארארם. הרי החתונה האמיתית היא לא הטקס עצמו, היא מה שקורה ביום יום- כשאת יושבת ומדברת על איך את רוצה לחנך את הילדים שלך, כשאתם מנהלים משק בית משותף ומחליטים איך אתם רוצים להמשיך לנהל את החיים שלכם ביחד. מבחינתי אנחנו כבר נשואים (ולמרות שעוד לא התחתנו רשמית, אני קוראת לו בעלי והוא קורא לי אישתו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) הטקס בחופה לא מסמל עבורי את הכניסה לחיי הנישואים. זה מסמל עבורי עוד משהו שאני יכולה לעשות בשבילו כדי לשמח אותו, ואין לי בעיה לעשות אותו. 
שלא יובן כאן לא נכון, אני לא אוהבת את המוסד הזה ולא תומכת בשום דבר שהוא מייצג, אבל אני אוהבת את בעלי ואני רוצה שיהיו לנו חיי נישואין טובים ומאושרים. היו הרבה מאוד דברים אחרים שכן היו עקרוניים עבורי (שקשורים לחתונה ולחיים המשותפים) שעליהם רבתי עם כל העולם ואישתו כדי שיעשו בסופו של דבר מה שאני רוצה. אבל בנושא הזה פשוט אין לי למה. אולי אנשים שנמצאים במערכת יחסים בה לשני הצדדים אותן האמונות הדתיות אין בעיות עם הנושא הזה ואולי אנשים מהצד יכולים לראות את זה בתור ביטול עצמי (שזה ממש לא, תנו לי להרגיע אותכן), אבל אחרי 6 שנים אתה לומד להבין שיש הרבה דרכים לבוא לקראת מישהו ושצריכים לבחור את הקרבות האמיתיים בחיים. האיש הזה עושה בשבילי הרבה מאוד דברים שאף בנאדם, גבר או אישה לא היה עושה מעולם. ואם זה אומר שאני צריכה להתחתן ברבנות, סו בי איט. זה פשוט עניין של השקפה על החיים, זה הכל. מכבדת את כל הבנות שעבורן טקס החופה באמת אומר להן משהו, פשוט לי זה לא... גם טקס אזרחי, לצורך העניין, לא היה משנה לי, כי מבחינתי לחתום על הסכם כלשהו שאומר שאנחנו נשואים לא באמת משנה, אם אין התנהגות כמו של זוג נשוי. מבחינתי, אני את החתונה שלי כבר עשיתי


----------



## רגע33 (3/9/13)

את לא צריכה להתחתן ברבנות, זו בחירה שלך 
את בחרת להענות לבקשה של בן זוגך, לא היית חיייבת לעשות זאת. נשים אחרות שהעניין עקרוני להם לא היו מסכימות לבקשה כזו. 
אני באמת שמחה בשבילך שמצאת אופציה שמתאימה לך. אבל זה לא משנה את מה שכתבתי כהוא זה. צהר היא חלק בלתי נפרד מהרבנות האורתודוכסית וככזו היא תעשה הכל כדי לשמור את המצב הקיים שדורס ומוחק את הזכות של כל אחד מאיתנו לקיים פולחנים דתיים בהתאם להשקפת עולמנו. זה הופך אותה לחלק מהבעיה והיא משמרת את הגלולה המרה שאת בוחרת לבלוע.


----------



## אנדי120 (3/9/13)

אבל זה בדיוק מה שאמרתי


----------



## רגע33 (3/9/13)

לא, כי את אמרת שזה לא רע לשמר את המצב הקיים 
ואני חולקת עלייך לחלוטין. וזו בדיוק המטרה של צהר, לא לעזור לאנשים כמוך אלא לנסות לגרום לכך שיהיה אפשר להמשיך לכפות עלייך את הפשרה הזו.


----------



## אנדי120 (3/9/13)

אבל זה לא נכון 
אני אמרתי, או לפחות התכוונתי, שצהר הם גוף שהוא לא להיט, אבל הוא כן יותר להיט מהרבנות לאנשים שאין להם ברירה והם צריכים להתחתן כן דרך הרבנות. שימי לב שכתבתי למעלה שאני כן בעד שכמה שיותר אנשים יתחתנו שלא דרך הרבנות, כדי לגרום לכך שתהיה אופציה במדינה. לא ברור לי מאיפה את מסיקה שמישהו כפה עלי משהו... לי יש מערכת יחסים מאוד מורכבת עם ארוסי, שהוא מסורתי מאוד, על גבול הדתי ואני אתאיסטית. אף אחד לא כפה עלי שום דבר, אבל בשביל להיות נשואה לחבר שלי, אני כן צריכה להתחתן ברבנות. זה משהו שעושים כדי לכבד את בן הזוג השני, והוא מכבד אותי בדרכים אחרות. אני יודעת שלא כל הקשר שלי נפרש פה באינטרנט ולכן אין לאנשים מושג למה אני בוחרת את ההחלטות שאני בוחרת, אבל אני יכולה להבטיח לך שאין כאן שום כפיה, בטח שלא מצד הרבנות או צהר. ודווקא כאן צהר הוא כן מקום שעוזר לי. כי ממניעים כאלו ואחרים אני כן בוחרת להתחתן ברבנות ואני מעוניינת לעבור הדרכת כלה אחרת- ע"י בת משפחה שלי ולא על ידי מישהי ברבנות שתלמד אותי לעשות הפרשת חלה ותגיד לי כמה זה נורא ואיום לתת לבעלי לגעת בי בנידה. מבחינתי להיות נשואה לבעלי, שזה משהו שאני כן רוצה לעשות, אני צריכה לעבור דרך הרבנות ואין מבחינתי אופציה אחרת. במקרה שלי, צהר מאוד עוזרים לי.


----------



## רגע33 (3/9/13)

איבדתי אותך לגמרי. מה לא נכון? 
כדי להינשא לחבר שלך את בוחרת להתחתן ברבנות וזו זכותך להתפשר איפה שמתאים לך, זה לא ענייני ברמה האישית אבל ברמה העקרונית זה חבל כשאנשים בוחרים לשתף פעולה עם גוף שהם מתנגדים לו.  מי שרוצה שינוי צריך לשנות ולא לשבת ולחכות ש"מישהו יעשה משהו". זה ברמה העקרונית, לא אישית אלייך. 

מה שכן, אני לא מבינה למה את משתמשת במושגים של "אין ברירה" ו"צריך" ובאותה נשימה אומרת שלא כפו עלייך כלום. אם "אין  ברירה" כמו שאת כותבת  - אז זו כפייה, לא בחירה חופשית. אם זו בחירה חופשית אין מה לדבר על זוגות ש*צריכים* להתחתן דרך הרבנות אלא זוגות ש*בחרו* להתחתן דרך הרבנות.  אני שמחה שיש אופציה קצת יותר נעימה לעשות את מה שבחרת לעשות אבל בסופו של דבר המטרה של צהר היא לאפשר את המשך המצב בו מצמצים את חופש הבחירה וחופש הפולחן שלך, שלי ושל כלל היהודים בישראל. הם לא שם כדי להבטיח שתהיה לך עוד אופציה אלא כדי למנוע מאנשים "לברוח" לאופציות אחרות. אם בדרך זה גם יותר נעים לאנשים כמוך, אדרבא.  מקווה שעכשיו יותר ברור.

זה באמת לא מענייני איפה הוא מתחשב בך ואיפה את בו, זה עניין שלכם, ולא ביקשתי ממך לפרוש את הקשר שלכם. בסופו של דבר זו בחירה שלך אם להענות לבקשה של בן זוגך. אני למשל בשום פנים ואופן לא הייתי נענית לבקשה כזו אבל כנראה שאני ואדם מסורתי לא היינו בכלל יכולים להיות במערכת יחסים ארוכת טווח, הפערים גדולםי מדי וזה בסדר גמור, לא כולם מתאימים לכולם.


----------



## Another Girl (3/9/13)

וזו רלוונטי בהחלט גם לתגובה שלך אליי


----------



## אנדי120 (3/9/13)

אני חושבת שזה עניין של השקפות עולם


----------



## רגע33 (7/9/13)

כן חוץ מלהציג בחירה ככפיה,זו לא שאלה של השקפה 
וגם להיפך אם אין חופש בחירה - זו כפיה "לבחור" בדרך האחת והיחידה המוצעת. 

שייהיה לכם בשעה טובה ושנה טובה ושתמיד תמצאו את דרך המלך לגשר על הפערים.


----------



## ימיממה (3/9/13)

כן. נכון. 
לכן לא נרשמתי כנשואה, כשאוכל להתחתן במדינה שלי על פי האמונה שלי או חוסר האמונה שלי ארשם.
מקווה שעוד זוגות יעשו כך.


----------



## yaeli beli (3/9/13)

אני חושבת אחרת ממך לגבי רישום נישואים 
בהחלט מבינה את המחאה שלך, א-ב-ל, כשאת לא נרשמת כנשואה - מבחינת המדינה את רווקה ואת לא נכנסת לשום סטטיסטיקה של נישואים (אנחנו התחתנו בפראג ונרשמנו במשרד הפנים).
אני מאמינה שהשינוי יבוא כשיראו כמה זוגות בוחרים באלטרנטיבה לרבנות, וכבר עכשיו 20 אחוזים מהזוגות לא נישאו בארץ. כשהמספר הזה יגדל, והמדינה תבין כמה כסף היא מאבדת פה וכמה לא מוסרי זה לשלוח את אזרחיה לקבל הכרה במדינה אחרת - אולי היא תתעורר.
אבל בינתיים, בכל סטטיסטיקה של הלמ"ס, משרד הפנים, רבנות שבודקת כמה זוגות נישאו בשנה וכמה מתוכם עשו זאת שלא דרך הרבנות - את לא נכללת בה ולא מעצימה את החלק שבוחר לא לעשות זאת דרך הרבנות. במילים אחרות: ככל שיותר אנשים יתחתנו בחו"ל ויירשמו בארץ, ואחוז המתחתנים בחו"ל יעלה - רק אז יהיה סיכוי לשינוי. כל עוד את נשארת רוווקה בעיניי המדינה - אף אחד לא יודע שלא נישאת ברבנות.


----------



## ani4ka4 (2/9/13)

אז....אחרי בירור עם עו"ד מה מסתבר 
שגם אם את לא תעשי טקס הלכתי, ההלכה עדיין מכירה בנישואין שלך ככאלה אם תרצי להתחתן דרך הרבנות בעתיד עם בן זוג אחר
(הרבנות תחייב אותך לעבור גירושין ותכיר בנישואים הקודמים שלך.
מה הכוונה?

מספיק שיתקיימו כל התנאים לנישואין או רק אחד מהם, כדי שזה ייחשב כנישואין הלכתית.
אחד התנאים הוא יחסי אישות.
תנאי נוסף הוא כתובה (חוזה, הסכם כתוב כלשהו)
שלישי הוא טבעת שנקנתה בפרוטה.

גם אם את קנית את הטבעת בעצמך, ולא חתמתם על שום דבר וכהן וודו חיתן אתכם אבל עדיין מתקיים התנאי השליי- יחסי אישות כפי שאומרים   ----עדיין נשואים לפי  ההלכה.


----------



## ani4ka4 (2/9/13)

כמובן שזה תקף או משמעותי 
רק אם אחד מכם יפגוש בן \בת זוג אחרת ויהיה רצון למסד את הקשר ברבנות.

אחרת, אפשר לעגן הכל בהסכם משפטי עם חותמת של נוטריון ללא התערבות של הרבנות בכלל.


אגב לדעתי הקיר הזה ייסדק בקרוב. ולמה?
כי יותר ויותר מדינות מכירות בנישואי הומואים ולסביות בעולם.
מספיק שיהיה את הזוג הגאה הראשון שיהיה רשום כנשוי במדינותו על פי חוק וירצה לעלות ארצה. מדינת ישראל תהיה חייבת להכיר בנישואיו החוקיים כפי שהיא מכירה בכל נישואים שנעשו בחו"ל כיום.

כבר היום יש כאלה שמצפים לזה בכיליון עיניים כדי לראות את התגובה של המדינה.


----------



## stoochi (2/9/13)

זה לא לגמרי מדוייק, 
היות ונישואין באמצעות יחסי אישות (קידושי ביאה) צריכים להעשות בפני שני עדים, כשלפני כן הגבר (כמובן) צריך להגיד משפט בסגנון של "הרי את מקודשת לי..." אז, עדיין לא יצא לנו לעשות דבר כזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אם הרבנות הייתה מכירה בכל זוג שקיים יחסי אישות כנשואים, הייתה להם בעיה קשה מאוד של ממזרים. 

במחשבה שניה, כהן וודו מחתן נשמע רעיון מעניין, אקזוטי.


----------



## butwhy (2/9/13)

הם מכירים בזה ברמה מסוימת 
ולכן ידועים בציבור שיש להם ילדים לא ייחשבו כנשואים (אולי) לפי ההלכה, אבל כן יצטרכו לעבור דרכם אם ירצו להיפרד. מה שנקרא "גט לחומרא".


----------

